# Meet Penny!



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

With all the "meet our new puppy" posts I thought I would introduce our little cutie Penny! She is 10.5 weeks old and we are so in love with her! It is so fun to watch her discover new things everyday and she has such a joyful attitude (when she's not being sassy : ). We have had her for almost four weeks and I cannot believe the progress she has made over this time. Every day her shark attacks get less frequent and intense, her listening gets better, and she plays independently more. My boyfriend and I can already tell we are in for a wild ride but she has made us a little family and we are so excited for what the future holds! And of course, here's some pictures!

P.S. Even though everyone says this all the time, this forum is AMAZING and so helpful! I just love it!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - I have a Penny too (she's actually sleeping on top of me right now  ) but your Penny is adorable!! Such a sweet looking puppy! Congrats, enjoy puppyhood.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Penny is a real cutie-patootie!! Love the sleeping pics. She is the picture of innocence!!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome, a real cutie pie. Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Aw so cute don't they just grow way too fast tho?!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Good morning Penny and welcome to the forum, you are just gorgeous and Darcy says a great big hello.. ;D


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

My Penny would love your Penny! So cute and sweet!

But watch out, Pennys are trouble!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lovely! ;D


----------



## JoanTheJet (Oct 24, 2012)

She looks AWESOME!!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is SO adorable!

Congratulations on the new addition to the family


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> lovely! ;D



Ditto 8)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

But be warned about how quickly they grow!

The first pic is my Penny when she was about the same age as your Penny, 4 MONTHS AGO. Second pic is my Penny now, all grown up just 4 mths later and 45+ lbs and not yet even 6mos old.

Enjoy the small puppy days because they are *VERY VERY VERY* short. Then you are left with big strong crazy puppy days!

We love all the Pennys!


----------



## basinbuckeye (Apr 19, 2013)

How adorable and LOVE the name penny!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

She is a love!!
It doesnt matter how fast they grow or how old they get...
THEY STILL SIT ON YOU...


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone! As excited as I was in the months leading up to getting her it has taken me by total surprise just how much more I love her every single day. She is so wonderful! 

I am definitely realizing how fast she's growing, though!  We got a Vizsla because we wanted a medium size dog but now seeing how she grows everyday I feel a little sad she won't always be so little. So we are taking lots of pictures and I take solace in the fact that she will always cuddle with us even when she is big!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My Penny wanted to say hi to your Penny . They do grow up fast, but you are right - they will cuddle forever! Every day this little face gives me a big kiss and then cuddles up on my lap.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Penny is so cute! 

DaveD and CrazyCash - your Pennys are adorable too


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

CrazyCash, your Penny is beautiful. She looks like she is smiling!


----------

